# The defensive handgun bullet



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

"There are really only three factors that contribute to wounding with any defensive handgun bullet: expansion, penetration and velocity. In other words, a bullet's effectiveness is determined by how big a hole it makes, how deep it penetrates and how fast it hits."

This article is a review of the Hornady Critical Duty round, but it gives some pretty good insight on defensive handgun bullets along with a pretty good review of the Critical Duty/Defense differences.

Hornady Critical Duty | Shooting Illustrated


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I like the idea of a bullet that will give some expansion while getting the 12" mark no matter the barrier is a good idea, and I am considering using the Critical Defense round in my Shield during winter months because people wear thick jackets. Some people want 15" and others want 18". Since I am not a LEO and don't plan on shooting through glass,metal, or sheet rock I stick with the bare gel and Denim test with hopes that my choice will get the job done if I have to shoot through lets say auto glass. I had a guy that wanted to shoot me after he cut me off the other week. I just ignored him and kept my gun in condition one hoping I would not have to kill him and explain to the police someone died over silliness.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I took the Critical Duty out of my Shield and put Federal HST 124 gr. Here's why:

Ammo Quest 9mm: Federal HST 124 grain tested in ballistic gelatin test review - YouTube


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I took the Critical Duty out of my Shield and put Federal HST 124 gr. Here's why:
> 
> Ammo Quest 9mm: Federal HST 124 grain tested in ballistic gelatin test review - YouTube


If you can find the +P versions of this round in both 124 and 147 grains, get them. I have both on hand and between them and the Gold Dot 124gr +P, I believe I have the best of what the 9mm loadings currently have to offer.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm on the lookout for the HST +P, but they are hard to find. The standard pressure tested really well in the 3" barrel, but I carry the 19 and would prefer the +P.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I just found a stash of 124 & 147 HST online but the +p loads are still out of stock. I like the performance of the 124 & 147 HST in my Shield and 3913 and I got 150 rounds of the 124 HST and 100 rds of 147grain HST too. It is what I could afford this month. I hope they are available next month and then I can get some more. But anyways Southernboy left the link for me to get them. Tactical Defense Solutions has them in stock. PISTOL AMMUNITION - Federal Tactical LEO - FEDERAL PREMIUM TACTICAL HST 124grn 9mm (P9HST1) - 50 ROUNDS


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, you just have to continue to look. There are other sites that carry these loads but of course, they do run out.


----------

